
Getty, Flickr reach deal:  amateur photogs to get paid - timr
http://seattlepi.nwsource.com/business/369988_getty09.html
======
sdurkin
Is it specifically opt-in, or can Getty simply pay some amount to retrieve any
photo on Flickr?

I find the latter concept disturbing.

~~~
olefoo
it would have to be opt-in. Flickr does not own the photos, they are merely a
service that the owner uses to distribute their photos.

Now getty could distribute some cc-licensed works without payment, although I
think they would shy away from that for a number of reasons.

